
The Pitch Deck That Makes Investors Say Yes - good-day
https://hackernoon.com/the-pitch-deck-that-makes-investors-say-yes-c7p3udp
======
stephnass
Perfect timing for me :D

One more thing that I see in good pitch decks: an intro slide about the
"Context" or "Change" that is driving the startup. There was a good Medium
post about it - will try to find it.

------
harshika
Very insightful. Will keep in mind these pointers when I create my pitch deck!

